
Ask HN: What are the next big niche products right now ? - gomangogo
What is the next Facebook, next Bitcoin, next Instagram, next Google...etc. In short, what are the next niche products right now.
======
rman666
For a product to become huge it has to be general and appeal to many users,
not niche. If someone knew what the next huge product opportunity was going to
be, why would they tell you instead of pursuing it themselves?

